# Havanese on Craigslist-Danville CA



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/1356801211.html

Female Hav, 8 months old, with FULL AKC registration?? Hmmmmmm.. I hope she's spayed..she's in a puppy cut, so not a show dog.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When I see these posts in Atlanta I send an email giving them a link to HRI.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

I sent her the HRI web address. Asked a few questions about the puppy too. Don't think I am looking for number 3...DH may make me move out, lol.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I live in Danville, CA. I will e-mail her about HRI and look for potential owners.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Cheryl, that would be awesum if you knew someone wanting a little Hav! HRI--always a good idea. I hope the little girl finds a great new home.


----------

